# cutting slots



## Grandpasworkshop (Sep 30, 2004)

I would like to cut through slots in plywood so i can build a wine rack. I know both pcs of wood need to same cut of depth but was wondering what is best way to do this.Table saw or router and how if router?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

This is a router job ,because you will get less rip out with the router and the slot will be true on end and the beginning of the pass.

NOTE**** It just came to me what you want to do.
You want to put slots in the stock so they will lock together in a X type connection,this depends how deep the slots need to be or to say how wide the stock is, if it's more than 2" deep slots ,the router will do a great job.

This what I would do, because the slot needs to be deeper than two in.
1st. make a jig out of 1/4" plywood ,put in a flush trim bit with the bearing on the top.
Now find some scrap stock and some small nails or some double sided carpet tape, take a part of the wine rack stock and set it on the 1/4" plywood (on edge) then put the scrap stock next to the stock tack it down on both sides.
ADD a 1/8" to ea. side of the stock.
Now measure over 4" to 5" to the right and do the same thing again.
Now put a short scrap stock at the bottom of the slot.(stop block)
This can be as long as you want but only 1/2 as wide as the wine rack will be.
Once you have the plywood stock set push the plywood into the bit,it will now make two slots in the jig as wide as the wine rack stock.
You will need to make the slots 3/4" deeper than they need to be.
Now take some of the scrap and screw a 3/4" wide scrap to the top of the jig about 2 " to 3" tall , but don't block the dados you just put in the plywood jig.

Now put in a brass guide in the router table base plate ,it should be 5/8" O.D. and popin a 1/2" router bit.

Now place the 1/4" jig on the router table set the bit height and then place the wine rack stock on the jig make the 1st pass, now make a index pin for the 1st slot then put it in place and make the 2nd. pass and so on the wine rack stock when your done all the slots should be right on.

Bj


----------



## Grandpasworkshop (Sep 30, 2004)

Thanks for the tip
Yes it will be greater than 2 inches


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

Use << special plywood router bits >> and mount the router in a router table for best results.

http://www.internationaltool.com/freud4pieceundersizedplywood.htm

Other places have them also.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Router 
Here's your Grizzly link for the same thing  almost.

for only $14.oo bucks, unlike the Freud at $130.oo bucks.

http://www.grizzly.com/products/h5558
http://www.grizzly.com/products/h5559


Bj


----------

